# What substrate to choose for a big tank?



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

I am planning on getting a big tank: L:160 cm x W:65 cm x H:55 cm.

I was wondering what substrate you would recommend me. I would like to get te ADA substrate system but the price for such a big tank holds me back a little.

Thanks for your help!
Sven


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you want to keep the cost down you could use a pool filter sand and Latrite underneath. You can get the sand for around $8 for a 50lb bag and the Latrite for $15 a box which is enough for a 30g tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you plan on routinely dosing the water column, I would skip the laterite and go with silica (pool filter) sand as mentioned by Trenac. It doesn't get much cheaper than that. 

If I ever set up the 180g tank I have been dreaming about, I will be using some sort of inert sand for the cost benefits alone.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

*How about a little of both?*

This is in line with the sand suggestions so far...If it suits your taste you can do a sand foreground and perhaps cut the need for ADA substrate as much as half. That will save costs.

Example
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6002


----------

